# Started BLM Junior Hunter



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

Pintails Armor in the Marsh JH "Tank"

Yellow factored black male for sale to the right home. DOB 7/01/2009 AKC Junior Hunt title at 9 months old. For picture and additional information please click on the link below.

http://www.pintailretrievers.com/37901.html

Thanks for looking!

Kory


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

how much? i know someone looking for a young started dog.


----------



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

TANK HAS BEEN SOLD!

Jeff, I didn't see your question until just now, I was in a little bit of a hurry when I posted this earlier and missed it. We got Tank placed tonight in a great home. How is the new litter doing?

Kory


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Great that you placed him. 

The litter is doing great. It's been a couple years since i had a litter and i forgot how much is involved. lol....but its a relief because i wanted a new pup out of my 9 year old sire before he started to shoot blanks.


----------

